# Raccourcis (Shortcuts) et capture d'écran



## Zngeek (11 Novembre 2021)

Avec macOS Monterey et l'application : *Raccourcis*.

J'essaye de créer un "raccourci" qui commence par une capture d'écran. 
-> L'action : "*Prendre une Capture d'écran*" semble bugée.

Rien n'est produit quelque soit le type de capture : Plein écran ou Interactive, mais aussi avec l'option personnalisée

J'ai essayé sur deux Mac : un m1 et un Intel. J'ai le même comportement.
J'ai ajouté L'app Raccourcis dans "Enregistrement de l'écran" dans le tableau de bord : Sécurité et Confidentialité". je pensais que la sécurité bloquait Raccourcis. Mais cela n'a rien changé.
Est-ce que vous avez réussi a utiliser cette action ? si oui sur quel matériel / version de Monterey ? Merci


----------



## kamelzagger (5 Décembre 2021)

J'ai le même problème ! Ca fait plus d'une heure que je m'acharne.... As-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## baron (6 Décembre 2021)

Ne manquerait-il pas une étape, du genre Enregistrer comme fichier… ?
Contrairement à Automator qui présupposait beaucoup de choses, Raccourcis réclame d'être très précis et explicite dans ce qu'on veut faire.


----------

